# TBG Northern Zone Hunt - Coopers Creek WMA



## dutchman (Aug 14, 2011)

TBG Northern Zone Deer, Bear, and Hog Hunt
Coopers Creek WMA
Suches, GA
September 30 – October 2, 2011

Camping is available at a number of sites in the immediate vicinity. I can recommend The U.S. Forest Service campground at Lake Winfield Scott. This area has a number of sites that can accommodate campers and the Forest Service accepts (actually requires is a better word) reservations for these sites. The rate for most sites is $12 per night. There are no hook-ups in this area. Showers are available, as are flush toilets. There are also vault toilets for those who prefer a more primitive experience. This area also has a group campground that will accommodate a number of tents. I have made a reservation for the duration of the hunt. When and if it fills up, the other camping options will need to be used. While there are four sites in this particular area, if tents are on the smaller side, it would be possible to put two on one pad. The advertising says that this site can accommodate 25 people and up to eight vehicles. At this writing, there is also one cabin available at Lake Winfield Scott. This area is a very short drive from the WMA.

The lake is stocked with trout and other species of fish. There is a walk down launch area for small boats. No motors are allowed on the lake.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsinternet/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3gDfxMDT8MwRydLA1cj72BTSw8jAwgAykeaxcN4jhYG_h4eYX5hPgYwefy6w0H24dcPNgEHcDTQ9_PIz03VL8iNMMgycVQEAIzTHkw!/dl3/d3/L2dJQSEvUUt3QS9ZQnZ3LzZfME80MEkxVkFCOTBFMktTNUJIMjAwMDAwMDA!/?ss=110803&ttype=recarea&recid=10528&actid=29&navtype=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&position=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&navid=110130000000000&pnavid=110000000000000&cid=FSE_003705&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee+National+Forests+-+Lake+Winfield+Scott+Campground

Other areas nearby include the Coopers Creek Recreation Area. This campground is immediately adjacent to the WMA. Spots there accommodate campers of varying size. Mulky Campground is also adjacent to the WMA and is set up well for tents. As is the case at Winfield Scott, there are no hook-ups at either of these campgrounds, but water is available at centrally located faucets. There are a total of 26 sites between these two areas and they are available on a first come, first served basis only. These sites go for from $6 to $10 per night.

Links to Coopers Creek Recreation Area and Mulky Campground

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsinternet/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3gDfxMDT8MwRydLA1cj72BTSw8jAwgAykeaxcN4jhYG_h4eYX5hPgYwefy6w0H24dcPNgEHcDTQ9_PIz03VL8iNMMgycVQEAIzTHkw!/dl3/d3/L2dJQSEvUUt3QS9ZQnZ3LzZfME80MEkxVkFCOTBFMktTNUJIMjAwMDAwMDA!/?ss=110803&ttype=recarea&recid=10522&actid=29&navtype=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&position=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&navid=110130000000000&pnavid=110000000000000&cid=FSE_003705&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee+National+Forests+-+Cooper+Creek+Recreation+Area

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsinternet/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3gDfxMDT8MwRydLA1cj72BTSw8jAwgAykeaxcN4jhYG_h4eYX5hPgYwefy6w0H24dcPNgEHcDTQ9_PIz03VL8iNMMgycVQEAIzTHkw!/dl3/d3/L2dJQSEvUUt3QS9ZQnZ3LzZfME80MEkxVkFCOTBFMktTNUJIMjAwMDAwMDA!/?ss=110803&ttype=recarea&recid=10530&actid=29&navtype=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&position=BROWSEBYSUBJECT&navid=110130000000000&pnavid=110000000000000&cid=FSE_003705&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee+National+Forests+-+Mulky+Campground

About 6-7 miles from Lake Winfield Scott is Vogel State Park. Read all about it below. It is quite convenient to Coopers Creek WMA by way of HWY 180. 

http://www.gastateparks.org/Vogel

It would be wise to make a reservation if you plan to participate in this hunt. The North Georgia mountains are popular in the fall. I do look forward to seeing many of you at this hunt. Mark your calendars and make your reservations if you’re so inclined.


----------



## SaltLife91 (Aug 14, 2011)

ive heard they are in the process of adding hook ups at coopers creek


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope to be able to attend.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 15, 2011)

I plan on being there


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 15, 2011)

same weekend at the Ladies Only Hunt at Rum Creek WMA.....hate to miss it!!!!!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll atleast drive over and say hi. I've camped at Winfield Scott since the late 70's and if you haven't been there before remember to bring warm clothes. It can be pretty cold there. Also, Woody Gap School has their Indian Summer Festival the 1st weekend in Oct. Dave


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 16, 2011)

what is the Indian Summer Festival ? Will any of it be going on in the hunting/camping areas ?


----------



## dutchman (Aug 16, 2011)

Shouldn't be. Woody Gap HS is in Suches. We will be outside of town by at least six miles.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 16, 2011)

They usually have a parent child hunt that weekend, I'll check on that tonight and get back with ya'll.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 16, 2011)

Dana Young said:


> They usually have a parent child hunt that weekend, I'll check on that tonight and get back with ya'll.



Adult-Child hunt is October 7-8.

We have this one scheduled for September 20-October 2.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

The Indian Summer Festival at Suches is to raise money for Woody Gap School, that is the only K-12 school still open in GA. I'm just giving the info, in case someone is trying to get someone to come that isn't going hunting and wanted something to do during the day.  Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish I could make it to this but we will be busiy at work.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 17, 2011)

I have every intention of making this one. Reservation made in south loop.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 19, 2011)

As of this post, there is a cabin still available for this date range that they say will accomodate up to 12 people. There are also 10 camp sites in the South Loop as well that will accomodate trailers of various sizes. 

This has been a public service announcement...


----------



## pine nut (Aug 25, 2011)

Y'all going to have a great time!  Wish I could go.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 5, 2011)

Tick tock.

Make plans to join us.

8 camp sites remaining at the Lake Winfield Scott campground, plus the cabin is still available for rent...


----------



## dutchman (Sep 13, 2011)

Lots of bears this year according to most reports. This hunt is just over two weeks away...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2011)

Gonna have to count me out on this one now. i've got knee surgery scheduled for that friday.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2011)

Dennis, you don't know how bad I hate that. I will miss your being there.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2011)

Not as bad as I do


----------



## Clipper (Sep 15, 2011)

I hunted Cooper's Creek several years ago and we camped in the WMA as well as a lot of other hunters.  Has that changed?


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 16, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Gonna have to count me out on this one now. i've got knee surgery scheduled for that friday.



Dennis, I hope your surgery goes well and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 16, 2011)

Jetting off to Vegas with the little lady that weekend. So really no contest, sorry guys


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck to all. I am taking Drew to a friends place to hunt that weekend. Drew had surgery a couple of weeks ago and is on crutches for the next 6 weeks! He can hunt out of a blind here and be driven right to it.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 16, 2011)

Clipper said:


> I hunted Cooper's Creek several years ago and we camped in the WMA as well as a lot of other hunters.  Has that changed?



No, you can still do that if you like.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 26, 2011)

One site remaining at Winfield Scott, plus the cabin.

This deal happens this weekend!

Who's coming?


----------



## Clipper (Sep 26, 2011)

dutchman said:


> No, you can still do that if you like.



Thanks, thats where I will camp if I get to go.  I hear there are lots of bears in the mountains this year.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

I sure hope you have a good turnout Gene. You have done an excellent job of getting the info out here and in a timely manner. I cannot commit to being there but "may" be able to swing by for a day of it, just not all weekend.

For anyone going for bears this will be a great opportunity, not to mention pigs and deer too.

To all who make it I wish you the best of hunting success and hope to read about them here next week.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure wish I could make this one.  After last week at Unicoi I have obligations elsewhere.  Good Luck, seems like there are a lot of bears up there this year.  Gene talk to Joel about where to go if you have not I think he found out some good places that might pay off.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 28, 2011)

Two days left...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like Baldfish and myself will attend.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking forward to it, guys.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Looks like Baldfish and myself will attend.



Good deal. Wish I could make it!
I best stick within an hour or so of the house this weekend.

Ya'll will have a good hunt.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Good deal. Wish I could make it!
> I best stick within an hour or so of the house this weekend.
> 
> Ya'll will have a good hunt.



Sorry to hear you'll not be there...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure wish I could come but doctor said NO it being the day after knee surgery but those mountains are nice. You can hunt bear, deer, hogs or trout fish or just enjoy being there.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be there somewhere around mid day tomorrow.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck guys


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2011)

belle&bows said:


> I'll be there somewhere around mid day tomorrow.



Looking forward to it, David. Gonna be a great weather weekend and hopefully the game will cooperate as well.

According to weather.com, the high on Saturday is to be 59 degrees with a low of 36. Sunday's high is forecast at 62 with a low of 38. Sunny all weekend.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Luck ya'll...hope to see lots of cool pictures of non-living critters with arrows stickin out every which way!!!! And some cool camp pics to....the cooler weather makes me wanna camp!!!!!!


----------



## Gordief (Sep 29, 2011)

anybody got alittle extra space at their camp... 
i don't eat much


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2011)

Gordief said:


> anybody got alittle extra space at their camp...
> i don't eat much



If you have a tent, you're welcome to camp with us in the group camp, Gordie. We'd be glad to have you. If you don't have a tent, PM me and I'll see what I can scare up around here...


----------



## Gordief (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks... i have a tent...  what time ya'll arriving ?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2011)

Gordief said:


> thanks... i have a tent...  what time ya'll arriving ?



Noon or a little later...


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone got anything. After I went to the Woody Gap School Festival this afternoon, I drove by the check station at Cooper's Creek and saw that Roger B. signed in 9/30/11. I didn't see any vehicles around there that I reconized, so I guess most of the hunter were over at Winfield Scott.  I plan to hunt over there some this year, when it's colder and the snakes hopefully won't be moving around. Dave


----------



## dutchman (Oct 2, 2011)

No kills, no shots (therefore no misses). The four of us that I know were there saw plenty of turkeys, a few deer, no bears and no hogs. Conditions were very windy all weekend and cool temperatures. 

We camped at Winfield Scott and ate very well for the two days we were there. Roger brought a mess of catfish fillets and he fried them on Saturday night for supper and the four of us ate enough for ten people. Had a good time in spite of the windy weather. Thanks to Roger, Gordie, and John for making it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

Great time 

It was windy!

.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

Always great to spend time with my brothers here on Woody's and the TBG. 
Learned a few things this weekend too.
Before this weekend, I always used old logging roads, game trails, and switch backs to get to the top of a mountain. Always looked at maps to find the most gradual contours and ease on up to the top.
I did not know until this weekend that I was doing it wrong all these years.
Thanks Dutchman, for showing me the best way to get to the summit! Find the steepest point and run straight up!
Oh yes, if you're going to the top then just get going. Straight up is shorter and quicker.
Well maybe that is the way to go, if you have Sasquatch legs!

I learned not to hunt mountains with Dutchman this weekend.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

Almost forgot. 
There are chickens running around the woods up there. I think they're wild.

.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like a grouse to me. Good picture they don't usually stay in the open long enough to get a picture. Dave


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2011)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Looks like a grouse to me. Good picture they don't usually stay in the open long enough to get a picture. Dave



This one acted like a barnyard chicken. He almost got close enough to John for him to pick him up and wring his neck. That bird just happened to be lucky enough to encounter us AFTER John had eaten his Walmart sub sandwich. That and the fact that it ain't grouse season...


----------



## Gordief (Oct 3, 2011)

good friends, good sign, & good food...those "big" guys know how to eat.

great wk/end in the mountains, it was steeper than dawsonville.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

Gordief said:


> good friends, good sign, & good food...those "big" guys know how to eat.
> 
> great wk/end in the mountains, its was steeper than dawsonville.



How do you think they got to be "big guys" Gordy?

Thanks again to Roger for cookin up a fine mess of catfish!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a FINE picture of some great guys!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> How do you think they got to be "big guys" Gordy?
> 
> Thanks again to Roger for cookin up a fine mess of catfish!



What do you mean, they?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

dutchman said:


> What do you mean, they?



Well he said it. You know, "big guys", guys who weigh more than 205.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> How do you think they got to be "big guys" Gordy?
> 
> Thanks again to Roger for cookin up a fine mess of catfish!





dutchman said:


> What do you mean, they?





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well he said it. You know, "big guys", guys who weigh more than 205.



I believe meant guys taller than him!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Thanks Dutchman, for showing me the best way to get to the summit! Find the steepest point and run straight up!
> Oh yes, if you're going to the top then just get going. Straight up is shorter and quicker.



Dutch does that cause he is used to trying to make Tech stadium look full by bouncing from empty seat to empty seat.


----------



## SOS (Oct 4, 2011)

More pictures!  I'm finally selling my house next week, will hopefully have more time for the woods.  I need some photos for motivation!  As to running straight up the mountain....don't think my fake knee is up for that....OUCH!


----------

